

Ask HN: Living in a hacker house – Is it worth it? - kyanite

Im currently living in a hacker house where people have their own seperate bedrooms.<p>Its great for networking, parties and meeting cool people etc, but the place is not being maintained.<p>After living somewhere for a while, it&#x27;s hard to maintain perspective. If you had a choice to live in poorly maintained living conditions but with cool people, vs living on your own in a studio, what would you choose? Does anyone know of hacker houses in SF that have decent living conditions (preferably with seperate bedrooms)?
======
brackin
The Embassy, SF really fits the bill. It's beautiful.
[http://embassynetwork.com/location/embassysf](http://embassynetwork.com/location/embassysf)

------
bdunbar
My own place that I can maintain, decorate and arrange how I like, walk around
without worrying about my state of dress, cook what I please, keep the joint
vermin free.

Vs.

Living with a bunch of scruffy fellows who can't, or won't, clean up after
themselves, who attract ants.

How is that even a hard choice to make?

First thing to buy for your new place is a cast-iron skillet. Season it, take
care of it, and you'll have a great bit of cookware you'll use for the rest of
your life.

------
codemonkeymike
It's much like the issue for those who go to STEM Universities, dorm or off
campus housing. And I would choose off campus every time, nothing worse then
living in someone else filth and having to tell someone every night that they
should turn down the music/tv/yelling because you need to sleep for work/class
tommorow

